# Spring Photo Challenge



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*O.k. members ... with Melissa's permission, I offer up a spring challenge for you and your Havs!

Take pictures of your sweeties that portray your feelings about Spring. You could have spring flowers blooming nearby, the melting of snow, birds, maybe you are now changing the decor in your home, adding fresh pillows, flowers in vases or switching from down comforters to light linens on your beds.

Easter is approaching so maybe you'd like to come up with something along that theme.

It's up to you! Be creative and have fun! **

April 30th is the deadline for this challenge and though there is no prize, we will no doubt be rewarded with much Havanese joy and playfulness throughout the month. 

Post your photos in this thread - maybe not 10 or 20 of them, but how about posting up to 5 or 6 of your favorite shots?*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my favorite "Spring" picture from last year. Does it count? 
Sam is 12 weeks old.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww...... that is TOO sweet, Debbie!!! Amazing how quickly they grow up, eh? He's gorgeous.

Sure it counts!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is my favorite~ It's from the litter I had last year.
Happy Easter from Millie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For those of you with the Havanese 2007 Art Calendar on lulu.com Dora is Miss March and Miss May! So those were some spring flower photos we took that turned out nice! My problem is getting to the flowers and keeping the dog looking good. Dora loves puddles, mud, and anything else Mom tries to keep her away from! 

Here are some from last year as the nice flowers aren't up quite yet around here and it is suppose to be snowing by the end of the week... southern california move isn't coming soon enough!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

She's beautiful! I quickly went to look at my calendar, but it's not the Art one so I didn't get to see Dora on there.  

Love these pics, esp. the one of her running!

We're getting snow or rain for the next 3 days.... oh joy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
Great pictures. I am not good with a camera. Either I have the settings all wrong, so the picture is snapped just as the dogs are walking away, or it is too dark. I keep trying though.

When will you be moving to California?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
Thanks! I find action shots the hardest with her. I have been trying to set up to take shots of her doing agility but my friends dont take the picture fast enough or Dora is next to something white so you can't see her!

Kathy- I have the same problems. I use my husband's fancy camera and just put it on auto!!! I think that helps me be a better photographer! I do love the digital SLR cause I can keep messing things up and just delete them!

I will be moving at the end of August! I am excited yet very nervous. We will be in LA since Jim is at CalTech. Probably live in pasadena. I think we are going to rent and feel out the area and real estate is quite different than the midwest. My current mortgage will be my apartment rent!!! I am worried about the adjustment for Belle & Dora. Dora really is in training about 3 nights a week so we are going to have to find a new club and some new activities!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

here are my Easter photos........sorry about the eye reflections


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Quincy is such a good boy. I like the way you are doing his topknot.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Debbie.......I got some good advice.......do you know her?LOL


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Everyones puppies and pictures are so adorable! I wish we could get some "Springy" shots, but like most of the country, it's freezing here too. We've lost all the flowers that were coming up, spring bulbs and flowering fruit trees so nothing looks very festive.
Cooper did a cute RLH at a robin, but there was no way I could capture it on film  

Keep taking those pictures!
Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie those are adorable pics!!! What a cutie Quincy is. Now tell me how do you get him to hang his tongue out like that? lol Adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Has anyone managed to get some more spring photos of their Havs? I sure wish I could say I have tons, but let's just say that the crocus and tulips that started sprouting last week are buried under a few inches of snow..... yet again! 

It's going to be a gorgeous weekend here though so I'm hoping to get a few snapshots of the boys near the garden. Or maybe something in the house.

Get those creative juices flowing - it doesn't have to be a picture taken outdoors! *


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we are going to be drying out this weekend alsol , so maybe , if I remember to bring my camera, I will ty to get some pics.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think Spring has arrived in Nova Scotia today. Temperature almost 70'F. Nothing says Spring and warm weather beater than "Ice Cream Cones" 
"Just a little lick, please share, gotch ya, yummy!"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Those are great!! Cuties - both of them!! We had 78 degrees today for my sons track meet which I helped run. Was out in the sun from 7:30AM - 4PM. I am exhausted but what a gorgeous day. Cant wait for tomorrow when I am only going to work in my garden with the pups running around!!!
Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful day there! The kiddos are adorable.  
We're having rain in northern California. I'm staying at home and keeping warm while my husband and 12 year old son are backpacking with the Boy Scouts this weekend.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the photos of Sam and the kids Debbie!Looks like there's alittle girl with a soft spot for Sam.......she gave in and shared!Persistance always pays off!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What great photos  
I was showing them at work, and a guy said "boy that puppy is really motivated." I would be that motivated by ice cream, too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, those are GREAT shots of the kids with Sam!! How adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Debbie, once again your photos catch such action and emotion. The strawberries--- strawberry blonde litte girl. strawberry blond sam and strawberry ice cream. I love this photo-- it so sums up spring, children, icecream and the Havanese. My dogs (who are usually not to bad when it comes to begging) get very demanding for a lick of ice cream.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Missy I never thought of it that way. Yes, the strawberry theme. Thanks again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here you go Marj.

Spring has sprung in the SF Bay Area:









My Exquisite boys are three weeks old today.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Look at those cute little "blossoms"......can I "pick" one??? Pleeez??


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What kind of fertilizer do you use to get such wonderfull flowers? Great picture


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, we don't use bull**** around here.  Well, except for my husband... (bigger grin, but Melissa doesn't have one that big.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Spring is in the air*

Hope this works.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's it. Contest over. Oliver wins. 
Any Havanese that stops to smell the flowers gets my vote!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Ollie and Tucker*

These two brothers love to play in the grass!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FANTASTIC pictures ladies!!! Love the pups in the pot, Kimberly. Way too cute!!

Oliver and Tucker look so regal in that grass, just looking over their domain.  Beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos everyone!Spring really is here!YIPPEE!!!

love those puppies Kimberly!Cute boys!

Ollie and Tucker look like just opposites!One black,one white.....adorable!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thanks*



Havtahava said:


> Oh, that's it. Contest over. Oliver wins.
> Any Havanese that stops to smell the flowers gets my vote!!!


Thanks!
I think we all need more time to enjoy our wonderful havs!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ollie & Tucker are definitely "poster" dogs! I am still always amazed at how still some of you can get your havs to be for a photo shoot! Valentino is on "GO" all the time! I'll catch him one of these days!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I Agree with Kimberly, Everyone has the learn how to stop and smell the flowers.. It gets my vote.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just looked at each page of this thread to see the pics again. So many good ones!

I'm torn between two of my favorites in this thread: Sam finally getting a taste of that ice cream and the one of Ollie and Tucker sitting in the grass, surrounded by sunlight and flowers.

*Still 5 more days, then it's next month's challenge!!! Stay tuned... *


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are a couple that I took of the boys almost 2 weeks ago - not terribly pretty, but what can I say?  The grass is much greener now and the flowers are out. I really should get out there with them and bring my camera this time. 

This one of Ricky reminds me of his dad, Chocolate Fondue, aka Cyclopse. Hmmm..... didn't I already post this picture of Ricky? My mind is gone... better go eat lunch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwwww - I haven't seen that photo of Ricky before, Marj. 

Mintchip, were Oliver and Tucker in that position for a reason? It almost looks like you had them in a down-stay for obedience.

Marj, I almost forgot about Sam's ice cream lick. That photo was adorable too, especially with the two leading up to it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

OK last one I promise


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's impossible! Debbie is going to keep posting photos of Sam until he's named as the winner. LOL

What a handsome guy Sam is! Gorgeous!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He owns it!!! What a face! If I wasn't so lazy I'd give it a try and let Valentino's mane grow out!! They look so distinguished that way! Great photo Deb!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Doggie Nut and Kimberly NONE of my shots were posed! They were all just lucky shots. Oliver and Tucker both love to run around chasing each other.
Oliver and Tucker had been chasing each other all over the yard and just stopped for a quick rest.
Oliver smelling the flowers was just a lucky shot as well.
I have NO idea how to get them to pose. Any hints?
PS-They are brothers,littermates and best friends but don't get to see each other enough.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mintchip, you really lucked out then! For posing, I just use some basic obedience commands and then try to get their attention. Sometimes it still takes 100+ shots before I get a good one though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I managed to get a couple of shots yesterday while out front. After our walk, the boys get to wrestle and play fetch on the front lawn for a while and they love it. I just sit there and laugh.  

Here's one of Ricky near some of the blue squill we have. I really wanted to get something with our daffodils, but the dogs just wouldnt' cooperate.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes, I am feeling very guilty - I have a few really good pics in the camera but cant seem to find the time to download them, guess I better before this month is over!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. Here is Houston. Better late than never. My husband had my camera in his truck for weeks. GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my God...what a great picture! He is just too adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my! Now that is two of _my_ favorite things: tulips & Havanese!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Rita, Great picture of Houston, It's my new favorite.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - Houston looks great!! fantastic picture


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, what a great picture!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Houston sure is a cutie. The tulips are nice, too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k. Rita, you might be "late", but boy it was worth the wait! What an awesome picture of Houston!!! I love it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I finally got my pics loaded. These are from our first real sunny warm day in NJ. - themessage says invalid file so I am not sure they will come out - hope so. 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shoot!! it didnt work. how do you do the thumbnails. These pictures are saved on my computer in "my pictures" any ideas? I think they are too big, does anyone remember where the info is on the forum to resize photos?
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The sizing thing is on the right hand side of the main forum page.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry to post again, but I am trying to post pics a different way. Hope it works!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, I love the pictures of Houston and Ricky  My thing is hubby has the camera and we need batteries, so I can upload them here!! Good thing is that its now the weekend, I can go out and stock up on those batteries and maybe even takes some more pictures too


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, and Laurie, those are great pics of your 3 havs!! I love Logan's coat. I miss that about Oreo, but hayfever for me is really bad, so poor Oreo had to get a cut.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, this thread is killing me. First of all- I want one of the exquisite boys (talk me off the ledge) Sam of course always takes a good photo. Marj, Ricky and Cash could be twins, even the way they carry themselves. Laurie, your pack is precious. and Houston besides being adorable is with Tulips. Tulips? We are having a very late spring here in MA. I can't wait to see tulips.... 

keep the torture coming...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO!! Logan's tongue is sooooooooooo long!! What a Gene Simmons he is! lol ADORABLE! They all look beautiful and I think Lilly looks like a wild flower child, from back in the 70's. I love the one of Logan and Lexi running! 

Hmmm..... did I get those two mixed up? Lexi? Lilly? maybe....... 

Thank you, Missy! When I see your signature shot of Cash, I see Ricky. Too cute!

There is NO way I would be able to visit any of you without seriously considering stealing one of your babies. Sorry, but I thought I should warn ya!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks - I do think they are adorable - if I may say so!! I did put in another thread somewhere that Logan's tongue was sooo long. I just didnt have a picture till now. 
Marj, you got them all correct - better than me sometimes! haha. Logan and Lexi run like that ALL the time, and Lily joins in maybe twice a day. I am so fond of Logan's long hair that I just dont want to cut it! It is still that really soft baby coat and hardly matts so I think I am going to leave him long until we go on vacation, then I am afraid I will have to have him cut. 

And Marj, if you ever visit, they are microchipped & I guess your house would be the first place I would have to look  
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie: I just love your boys, I may have to steal them from Marj. My "MHS" is getting worse. I want a puppy!!!!!!!!

Laurie may have a "Gene Simmons", but I think Marj has a couple of the "Beatles".LOL

Just wondering who gets to declare the "Winner".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"And Marj, if you ever visit, they are microchipped & I guess your house would be the first place I would have to look."*

Shoot!!! 

Debbie, you are so right, esp. about Ricky. He looks like one of the Beatles. I tell him that all the time. My friend calls him a mop. lol Sammy's bangs, that his previous owner cut, are growing out and so he's getting that beatnik look too.

I have no clue as to how we pick a "winner" of all these beautiful photos! My thinking didn't go that far when I approached Melissa about submitting monthly challenges to the forum! LMAO Duh!

Ummm.... any ideas? We don't have prizes to give away I'm afraid, but I do think it's fun to see what we come up with. I'll be posting May's challenge SOON!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*Spring is:*

Feeling the wind blow through your hair- 
Spring is:getting your "ped" ready for a ride!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL, and I bet Quincy would love it too!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I STILL want to know how you got him to cooperate and pose??? Valentino would just run off!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Vicki!
Today was Quincy's birthday.......he turned 1.......I actually just carried him out and posed him on my daughter's moped.He just stayed there through about 5-6 shots.Our cat distracted him once,and he tried to jump down,but that was it.How old is your guy?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, Happy Birthday Quincey!! He was a good birthday boy! Valentino will be 17 mos. on May 7. My other two dogs are older and lazier so they don't play as much as he wants. Soooo he's always on "go" and doesn't stay still for very long. I'd love for him to get to play with some more havs and watch him have a blast!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OH MY - CUTE pix!!! should send it to the maker of the moped!!! you could get royalties!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good idea, royalties - to help pay for more puppy toys!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Quincy: I love your new ride!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*Spring Fling*

 Do you think I look cool enough to pick up a chic,or do I need a Harley?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie - happy belated birthday to Quincy. I love the pictures on the Moped, as for chic, hummm, might have to spring for a Harley. 

Quincy looks so small, I thought he was younger than a year. Is he on a small side or are the pics just deceiving?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great picture Julie. How did you get Quincy to stay like that. Fabulous


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy is just average size.....I think the pictures must be deceiving to you.Quince is slightly over 10 pounds.

Debbie-I just popped him up there and he stayed!Jasper(the cat)was distracting,and that was it!I had Lacy stand there too,just in case......I didn't want my boy to get hurt!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, Quincy is definetly a chic magnet!!!! those eyes, that tilt of the head, that cool set of wheels. not sure it will work on canine chics but it sure turns my head! Happy B-day Quince!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Quincey is so adorable. Love his eyebrows! He is so good to sit for you like that


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*What do you mean*

Oliver asks " What do you mean.....He is going to be Bigger than me??? I am older!! "


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Time to work in the garden*

Oliver lost his toy in these flowers. I guess I better get to work.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I think I beat the photo deadline. And it appears some people are still checkin out this thread. There's some really great fun pics on here.

Laurie, thus far my vote goes to you. Marj, thanks for starting the thread -- good theme.

So here's my contribution of our 10-month old Minka.

_"Hmmm, this tulip's so fine, I think it deserves a lick! ...and more!"_


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

And here's the second 2 photos.

_"Hey, dandelions allowed only outside of fence, not inside MY yard! I think I'll get rid of this one!_


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw. Thanks everyone for the kind words on Houston. I bet you were beginning to think he was invisible because I didn't have a picture on my avator. I love all the pics!!!!!!!! They are so great.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great pictures Jim. 

I certainly don't want the job of picking a "Winner". They are all so great.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah, good girl Minka! Dandelion leaves are great in salads!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

..just when you thought it was safe to stop taking your meds for MHS...










Capote takes a bath!!!










....I brushed out his coat for the first time today after we blowdried..










...I must say..what a handsome man he turned out to be when he's primped!



















...attempt to resist the MHS now!!!! <evil laugh> mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...and one more for dramatic affect.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Adorable, fun photos of Capote! Hey, I hear they have developed a VACCINE for MHS! One hav a month for one year should innoculate you quite well and do the trick!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, just saw your pics of Quincy on the "ped"....he is sooo handsome! Happy Birthday to him! I'm hoping Izzy's "stache" grows like his, but so far, it's a bit thin and whispy. I was told to use a flea comb on her face, but I think it's torn the hair or something as it seems to be damaged or something! Anyway, your Quincy is a real charmer, as usual.

Capote and Minka are winners, as well....I just love all these Hav's! Wouldn't it be great fun to have one big Hav reunion!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pictures of Capote! I can't decide which one make me want to steal him more! Is it the one where he is so fluffy-soft? or the one where he has the big eyes like a drowned kitty! He is really a cutie.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Capote is such a handsome little boy and wow, but he has grown!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I know! He's getting entirely too big too fast! I keep telling him to stop growing but he's not listening...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, Minka looks like he LOVES flowers!! It is so cute when they smell - sadly Logan also eats!! I have to teach him that Mommy is a gardener & protects her flowers like she protects her pups.
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Flowers are still coming up around here. Unfortunetly the tulips didn't quite make it through the frost so I did manage to sneak Dora in with the phlox but I have been to busy to drive to campus and pose her!

But then I would have to groom her...blah, Dora likes to play outside when we work on the yard way too much! <BG>


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow,Dora is beautiful!! My guys are the same way. I planted 10 flats of annuals today (back is killing me!!) and the pups were outside ALL day. They are now sound asleep on the couch - toally tuckered out!! Logan was soo funny today, my husband was on the riding mower & Logan would not move out of the way - he figured - " I found my good spot on the lawn - so go around me!!" I love working in the gardens having them run around & come give me kisses every so often!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie,
Dora loves the cool grass. My maltese is too prissy, unless it smells like dead animal. She tries to stay on the brick pavers. We leave a lawn chair out there so she will lay outside. Dora meanwhile likes to lay under trees, she comes dragging sticks, etc. We have a 6 foot privacy fence and leave the back door open for her to go in and out and many times I look outside to see her laying in the grass. 

California is gonna be a big shocker for her!

I have to share Dora's Miss May (since the month is almost here) photo for the Havanese Art Calendar! I took her to OSU after having her groomed and we took pics. Each year HCA puts the calendars up and sells them on lulu.com and they use the funds for HEART Research. I had this picture placed on canvas and everyone who sees it is like OMG you painted Dora!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful painting!! I would love to have my guys painted. That is something I might have to look in to. During spring & summer we leave the sliding door open too, the dogs come in & out, they love it!! California is going to be great - good weather 90% of the time - I wish!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOVE that face! Dora reminds me so much of mine. When we work in the yard, they ALL come to our aid!!! Of course their kind of help I really could do without, but it does make if fun!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Amanda: That is a beautilful portrait of Dora


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, what a wonderful picture, and putting it on canvas makes it all the more special! Where and how did you have that done?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am overwhelmed with all these gorgeous pictures of your pups!!!!!!

Minka is adorable, sniffing the tulips and that dandelion! The colors are so beautiful against her sable/white hair.

Quincy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY sweetie!!! What a cutie you are on the moped! Omg, now that is a calendar picture for sure! As to trying to attract the chicks - no problem, young man. You have those eyebrows working bigtime for ya. They wont' even be looking at your ride. 

Capote the fluff ball! You are simply too cute for words.

Amanda, Dora is divine and so elegant in that painting/photo, but she looks like a real joyful goof with her tongue hanging out like it is!! lol Adorable!

I'm thinking there just can't be one winning photo. I mean, seriously, there are at least a dozen here that definitely take the cake AND the icing! We'll consider the monthly challenges just that... *challenges *and not contests, because if you are like me, you just want to see more pics - right?? 

I think you/we all deserve a big round of applause!!!!! I will be posting May's challenge later or tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's really sweet Marj...Thank you!I agree,everyone's pictures are just wonderful!All the havs just look so cute!I think it is just fun to see everyone's photos and it kind of makes you "think outside the box" or at least it did me!If it wasn't for the forum,I probably wouldn't have thought of putting Quincy on a moped!Now,that I did it though,I love the pictures,and it gets the "rusty old wheels"turning! Thanks to everyone for their nice comments-lets keep up the fun!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dora is smiling! That makes me smile too!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Everyones pictures are so wonderful and the dogs and puppies so precious! I want to sincerly thank you all for sharing them, it's brightened my month more than you will ever know. 
Thank you again and please keep them coming next month!
Beverly


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

More great photos! Amanda, love the graphic painted picture. Yes, deserving of calendar photo. For those of you that liked that, Amanda hasn't mentioned it (yet) and I hope she doesn't mind me saying, (but I guess she wouldn't link it if she minded), ... she posted another version very large and high resolution on her good blogspot site. Shows it even more painterly. Amanda, thanks for the interesting blog, which I'd bookmarked and perused previously! In her post above, there's a link to it, and you'll see her photo again there you can click on for the big size.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know it's late, but I finally got these pics of them sitting in the yard.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Still worth posting! I like the colors, pink tongue hang. By the way, regarding that dog names issue, I like Kodi for a dog but I knew another dog named that, although I think they spelled it Cody as in like Cody, Wyoming.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Jim. The breeder named him Kodiak, so we just shortened it to Kodi.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

cute photos Michele ! Looks like you had a beautiful day there-as everything is bright and pretty in the pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, they are GREAT pictures! So glad you posted them. LOVE that hanging tongue!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad you enjoyed. These were taken after their walk, so Kodi was panting a bit.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Pictures Michele, I can't wait for the grass to get green and the flowers to bloom aound here.


----------

